# High FPS but games feel choppy



## franc1al (Jun 17, 2021)

Hello guys!
I got a new PC and a new monitor 2 months ago for gaming and lately I have been experiencing issues when playing games like CS:GO, Fortnite, Forza Horizon, GTA V etc. FPS for example on CS:GO medium settings is around 200-250 and when I play my game feels choppy like Im playing on 60hz or low fps meanwhile my monitor is 144hz and FPS is high.
My PC and monitor specs:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500X 3.6Ghz (4.1 ghz turbo) 6 core
GPU: PNY Nvidia GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3000mhz OC
SSD: 250GB
HDD: 1TB
Monitor: MSI G241 FreeSync 1ms 144hz
PSU: mars gaming mpb 650w 80+ bronze

I have tried changing settings, turning vSync on and off but still nothing helps. Im sad about this because Im playing even on low settings for example CSGO and still game feels like Im playing on 60hz. I have set my monitor settings on 144 hz.


----------



## dcGColts (Jun 17, 2021)

Could be your ram isn't actually running at 3000mhz and is 2133mhz double check its running at proper speed. Use geforce experience performance overlay. It will tell your 99% fps most likely this is very low. You should also be aiming for locked 147fps if you don't have gsync comp support and 141fps locked if you do. You may just need to use DDU in safe mode for a clean driver install. With that setup your likely going to get better experience in most games using almost max settings lowering the settings is only going to put more load on CPU and RAM.


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

dcGColts said:


> Could be your ram isn't actually running at 3000mhz and is 2133mhz double check its running at proper speed. Use geforce experience performance overlay. It will tell your 99% fps most likely this is very low. You should also be aiming for locked 147fps if you don't have gsync comp support and 141fps locked if you do. You may just need to use DDU in safe mode for a clean driver install. With that setup your likely going to get better experience in most games using almost max settings lowering the settings is only going to put more load on CPU and RAM.


Hello, thank you for your reply. I checked RAM speed on task manager and it says 3000mhz. So I dont think that is the problem. I dont lock my FPS on CS GO, but I lock it on fortnite. 144 fps. and I still have the problem. I have tried to clean install, actually I made a whole windows clean install and still the problem persists. I know that with this setup I shouldn't bother playing on High settings with most games but even on low every game is unplayable, its getting annoying. Anyone who has any previous experiences and see this thread please reply. I need help with this really


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 18, 2021)

VSYNC off, gsync compatible on in driver, freesync on in monitor settings, limit your fps in driver to 141.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> Hello guys!
> I got a new PC and a new monitor 2 months ago for gaming and lately I have been experiencing issues when playing games like CS:GO, Fortnite, Forza Horizon, GTA V etc. FPS for example on CS:GO medium settings is around 200-250 and when I play my game feels choppy like Im playing on 60hz or low fps meanwhile my monitor is 144hz and FPS is high.
> My PC and monitor specs:
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500X 3.6Ghz (4.1 ghz turbo) 6 core
> ...




did you change everything to performance mode?  default power mode in Windows 10 is called "balanced" and its crap.  make it high performance mode.  and same with nvidia drivers, optimized to high performance mode. thats what i do anyway.


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> VSYNC off, gsync compatible on in driver, freesync on in monitor settings, limit your fps in driver to 141.


Thanks for your reply, I have tried these, same problem persists.



lynx29 said:


> did you change everything to performance mode?  default power mode in Windows 10 is called "balanced" and its crap.  make it high performance mode.  and same with nvidia drivers, optimized to high performance mode. thats what i do anyway.


I have it on high performance mode, I dont think thats the problem.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2021)

i think your drivers just didn't install right.

do a clean install of chipset and graphics drivers, rebooting once after each one is installed. so 2 total reboots.

(when asked during driver install, select factory reset during the install process)


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 18, 2021)

Is your mouse at max polling rate ?


----------



## evernessince (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't forget to add your power supply to the spec list, that's very important.

Have you tried using something like MSI afterburner to record frame data?  You should be able to see the impact to 1% and 0.1% lows.


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i think your drivers just didn't install right.
> 
> do a clean install of chipset and graphics drivers, rebooting once after each one is installed. so 2 total reboots.
> 
> (when asked during driver install, select factory reset during the install process)


I have done this already, but I will try once more.



Xzibit said:


> Is your mouse at max polling rate ?


How can I do this? I have a Reddragon gaming mouse


evernessince said:


> Don't forget to add your power supply to the spec list, that's very important.
> 
> Have you tried using something like MSI afterburner to record frame data?  You should be able to see the impact to 1% and 0.1% lows.


Power supply is mars gaming mpb 650w 80+ bronze and no I havent tried recording frame data. I will try it. How does it output the frame data?


----------



## joemama (Jun 18, 2021)

You've gotta figure out what you really mean by choppy first, is the FPS dropping? If not it could be the network, monitor or even cable problem.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> How can I do this? I have a Reddragon gaming mouse



Not familiar with that or which model you have. If you have a mouse that can switch polling rate and for some reason you have it too low it will feel like the screen is stuttering no matter what you do.

I have a 1440p 165hz monitor with a Logitech G Pro wireless if I lower the polling rate to 500hz or lower it starts to feel choppy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2021)

Your power supply is a terrible one. 650w for under £30.... I doubt it's a true 650 but you're lucky it hasnt exploded yet because youre actually running quite a lower powered system. Would highly recommend you replace it with something better


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Your power supply is a terrible one. 650w for under £30.... I doubt it's a true 650 but you're lucky it hasnt exploded yet because youre actually running quite a lower powered system. Would highly recommend you replace it with something better


So you think the PSU is the problem? That's what I've been wondering lately, because the PC didnt have this problem in the beginning, and I dont think the problem is software related, so hardware must be



joemama said:


> You've gotta figure out what you really mean by choppy first, is the FPS dropping? If not it could be the network, monitor or even cable problem.


Not a network problem, my ping is 20-30. and the fps doesnt drop for example in fortnite it stays 144. I have tried with another monitor and with another DP cable, problem persists.



Xzibit said:


> Not familiar with that or which model you have. If you have a mouse that can switch polling rate and for some reason you have it too low it will feel like the screen is stuttering no matter what you do.
> 
> I have a 1440p 165hz monitor with a Logitech G Pro wireless if I lower the polling rate to 500hz or lower it starts to feel choppy.


I have tried the mouse with my laptop and it performs well, so either the mouse is not the problem.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> I have tried the mouse with my laptop and it performs well, so either the mouse is not the problem.


Good to know as long as your laptop screen is the same 144hz as your monitor. Some of those Reddragon gaming mouse say they default to 500hz



> Polling Rate: Up to 1000 Hz; switchable: 125HZ/250HZ/500HZ/1000HZ (Default 500HZ)


----------



## nguyen (Jun 18, 2021)

Could be monitor-related;
Go to the OSD (on screen display) via push button on your monitor, check if refresh is set to 144hz, use higher overdrive setting like Fast or Fastest.
Then go to Nvidia CP --> Change Resolution to check if resolution and refresh rate are set correctly


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Could be monitor-related;
> Go to the OSD (on screen display) via push button on your monitor, check if refresh is set to 144hz, use higher overdrive setting like Fast or Fastest.
> Then go to Nvidia CP --> Change Resolution to check if resolution and refresh rate are set correctly
> View attachment 204418


Yeah I have it on 144hz checked both on monitor and nvidia. Also I have it on fastest


----------



## nguyen (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> Yeah I have it on 144hz checked both on monitor and nvidia. Also I have it on fastest



Check DPC latency with LatencyMon
Incorrect drivers that MS automatically installs can sometimes cause high DPC Latency, download and install drivers manually for: Chipset, onboard sound, bluetooth, etc...look into the Device Manager if you have any Exclamation Mark.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 18, 2021)

Try disabling hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling in Windows.


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Check DPC latency with LatencyMon
> Incorrect drivers that MS automatically installs can sometimes cause high DPC Latency, download and install drivers manually for: Chipset, onboard sound, bluetooth, etc...look into the Device Manager if you have any Exclamation Mark.








Jack1n said:


> Try disabling hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling in Windows.


I have tried with both ON and OFF



nguyen said:


> Check DPC latency with LatencyMon
> Incorrect drivers that MS automatically installs can sometimes cause high DPC Latency, download and install drivers manually for: Chipset, onboard sound, bluetooth, etc...look into the Device Manager if you have any Exclamation Mark.





results changed now... what does this mean?


----------



## nguyen (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> results changed now... what does this mean?



Have you changed the pagefiles setting? it's best to disable the pagefile on C: Drive and set a pagefile of 16000-16000 on a different harddisk drive (drive that locate on your HDD perhaps)
Go to Start and type view Advanced System Settings --> click the "Settings..." in the Performance tab --> Advanced --> Virtual memory --> Change... --> untick the "Automatically manage...." option and set No paging file on the C: drive

Then set custom size on other harddisk drive like this, restart PC when you finish. Open LatencyMon, start recording and play CSGO to see if anything improve.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jun 18, 2021)

Hopefully you are playing in fullscreen and not windowed or windowed fullscreen.


----------



## franc1al (Jun 18, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> Hopefully you are playing in fullscreen and not windowed or windowed fullscreen.


Im playing on fullscreen


----------



## HD64G (Jun 18, 2021)

Maybe the power plan is on the low power setting? I would test with the performance profile.


----------



## evernessince (Jun 18, 2021)

franc1al said:


> Power supply is mars gaming mpb 650w 80+ bronze and no I havent tried recording frame data. I will try it. How does it output the frame data?











						How to Benchmark Games Using MSI Afterburner?
					

If you have recently bought a gaming PC, or you are an old PC gamer, the chances of you experiencing in-game stuttering are pretty high. Your game either




					appuals.com
				




Just a heads up, that's actually a 600w PSU.  It's one of those low quality power supplies that lists a number higher then it can actually deliver.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2021)

evernessince said:


> How to Benchmark Games Using MSI Afterburner?
> 
> 
> If you have recently bought a gaming PC, or you are an old PC gamer, the chances of you experiencing in-game stuttering are pretty high. Your game either
> ...



still it should be fine for his specs. but yeah I have no idea. I hope he figures it out.   I have had this issue before in the past. and a clean install of windows/drivers fixed it for me.   sometimes windows is just weird.


----------



## toastedbits (Jun 26, 2021)

franc1al said:


> game feels choppy like Im playing on 60hz or low fps meanwhile my monitor is 144hz and FPS is high.


I've been having this refresh rate issue recently, searching for a fix again just now this thread came so I thought I would chime in to see if I can help. It's like the display is stuck at low refresh rate even though it is set at 144, if I turn on in-game v-sync while in this state fps sticks at ~ half my set fps limit.

There's been multiple windows updates and windows drivers since I noticed it so haven't got around to working out exactly what's causing it, but I know that simply *changing refresh rate from 144 to whatever and back fixes it* everytime for me (until reboot).



Chomiq said:


> VSYNC off, gsync compatible on in driver, freesync on in monitor settings, limit your fps in driver to 141.



This isn't quite right.

per https://blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/

*Nvidia Control Panel Settings:*



Set up G-SYNC > Enable G-SYNC, G-SYNC Compatible > Enable for full screen mode.
Manage 3D settings > Vertical sync > *On* (Why?).
*In-game Settings:*



Use “Fullscreen” or “Exclusive Fullscreen” mode (some games do not offer this option, or label borderless windowed as fullscreen).
Disable all available “Vertical Sync,” “V-SYNC,” “Double Buffer,” and “Triple Buffer” options.
_If an in-game or config file FPS limiter is available, and framerate exceeds refresh rate:_
Set (a minimum of) 3 FPS limit below display’s maximum refresh rate (57 FPS @60Hz, 97 FPS @100Hz, 117 FPS @120Hz, 141 FPS @144Hz, etc).


*RTSS Settings:*



_If an in-game or config file FPS limiter is not available and framerate exceeds refresh rate:_
Set (a minimum of) 3 FPS limit below display’s maximum refresh rate (see G-SYNC 101: External FPS Limiters HOWTO).

*OR


Nvidia “Max Frame Rate” Settings*:*


_*Introduced in Nvidia driver version 441.87_



_If an in-game or config file FPS limiter is not available and framerate exceeds refresh rate:_
Set “Max Frame Rate” to “On,” and adjust slider to (a minimum of) 3 FPS limit below display’s maximum refresh rate.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2021)

Random thing: try toggling the hardware scheduler in windows 10






It was causing me some craaaaaaaaazy FPS weirdness and crashes in ghost recon wildlands and nothing else, so it took a while to figure out


----------



## Wasaki (Dec 30, 2021)

Add me to the list with rtx 3080 I suspect it's psu corsair rmx 750.
in Gpuz why 8-pin #1  draw less watts than 8-pin#2 in all games and benchmarks?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 30, 2021)

Wasaki said:


> Add me to the list with rtx 3080 I suspect it's psu corsair rmx 750.
> in Gpuz why 8-pin #1  draw less watts than 8-pin#2 in all games and benchmarks?View attachment 230587


I would never use a card like that with a 750w PSU, its recommended to have a least a 700w, but take into account ALL of system requirements. If you show us your system specs, then that would help a lot with advice but generally, an 850w PSU would be better all round.


----------



## Ock45427 (Dec 30, 2021)

franc1al said:


> Hello guys!
> I got a new PC and a new monitor 2 months ago for gaming and lately I have been experiencing issues when playing games like CS:GO, Fortnite, Forza Horizon, GTA V etc. FPS for example on CS:GO medium settings is around 200-250 and when I play my game feels choppy like Im playing on 60hz or low fps meanwhile my monitor is 144hz and FPS is high.
> My PC and monitor specs:
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500X 3.6Ghz (4.1 ghz turbo) 6 core
> ...


Have you found a fix yet ?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 30, 2021)

Given that the OP wasn't having problems with it when he first got the system, it could be drivers need to be updated, or the video card could be going. I was having a similar issue with my laptop in World of Tanks over the past 6-7 months prior to my card dying and no matter how low I set the graphics, there would be stuttering in games where the FPS would drop to 20-30. So there is a possibility that the card might be ready to bite the bullet.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Random thing: try toggling the hardware scheduler in windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try this?

PS:  Rather than opening a new thread, which is not really allowed, please just bump this one.


----------



## Ock45427 (Dec 30, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Did you try this?
> 
> PS:  Rather than opening a new thread, which is not really allowed, please just bump this one.


Okay but this is happening to my pc and I’ve bought other ones in the past but it’s still doing the same thing


----------



## Wasaki (Dec 30, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I would never use a card like that with a 750w PSU, its recommended to have a least a 700w, but take into account ALL of system requirements. If you show us your system specs, then that would help a lot with advice but generally, an 850w PSU would be better all round.


I agree will get Seasonic 1000w heard a lot of good things about it. but don't know which model is best?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2021)

Wasaki said:


> Add me to the list with rtx 3080 I suspect it's psu corsair rmx 750.
> in Gpuz why 8-pin #1  draw less watts than 8-pin#2 in all games and benchmarks?View attachment 230587


They always draw more off the first connector, they dont balance the load perfectly



AlwaysHope said:


> I would never use a card like that with a 750w PSU, its recommended to have a least a 700w, but take into account ALL of system requirements. If you show us your system specs, then that would help a lot with advice but generally, an 850w PSU would be better all round.


Why not? I do, just fine.


----------



## franc1al (Jan 17, 2022)

I still haven't found a solution to this. I have been playing like this so long. I think the problem might be the GPU. Probably it can't handle playing games in 144hz. One more thing to add is that when I got the PC they sold me the card for such a small price at that time a GTX 1650 costed like 450-500$ and they sold it to me for only 280$. How can I understand if the card has got any problem. As I've mentioned the manufacturer is PNY.


----------



## watzupken (Jan 18, 2022)

I actually don't think it is a GPU issue. Games like CS:Go can easily run at very high FPS even with a card like the GTX 1650. The game engine is very old and texture is actually very low by today's standard. You can monitor to see if the card is acting up, i.e. monitor temps, clock speed and FPS to see if they are normal. Other way requires you to plug the same GPU in another system or use another graphic card on your existing system to see if the problem persists.

My recommendation is to also check the CPU temps just to make sure it is not overheating and throttling. I believe Afterburner should allow you to monitor all these crucial stats in game. Also try to run your monitor at 60Hz with VSync on and see if the same problem persists. Not all monitors work well with G-Sync compatible mode.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2022)

watzupken said:


> I actually don't think it is a GPU issue. Games like CS:Go can easily run at very high FPS even with a card like the GTX 1650. The game engine is very old and texture is actually very low by today's standard. You can monitor to see if the card is acting up, i.e. monitor temps, clock speed and FPS to see if they are normal. Other way requires you to plug the same GPU in another system or use another graphic card on your existing system to see if the problem persists.
> 
> My recommendation is to also check the CPU temps just to make sure it is not overheating and throttling. I believe Afterburner should allow you to monitor all these crucial stats in game. Also try to run your monitor at 60Hz with VSync on and see if the same problem persists. Not all monitors work well with G-Sync compatible mode.


i actually would say same ...

i have a similar configurations, although with a 1070 8gb and the 1070 was considered an "ideal" 1440p60 card

since i am not willing to compromise on settings ... i settle for 1620p60hz (actually at 1080p i can settle for 75... but would would 1080p75 over 1620p75 on a 32"  )  60hz is enough for me as i play mostly offline solo games, but when i go online, in CS:GO or anything else, VSYNC on i rarely see below 55-60 (although VSYNC off i see crazy high FPS in CS:GO, it feels not much than 60/75 to me )


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

UPDATE: Just upgraded to an RTX 2060 Super 8GB and the problems are the same. No improvement and this time Im having crazy FPS drops.

Tried keeping vSync ON, the game is much smoother, but it feels like there is a delay and the FPS locks at 144.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2022)

franc1al said:


> UPDATE: Just upgraded to an RTX 2060 Super 8GB and the problems are the same. No improvement and this time Im having crazy FPS drops.
> 
> Tried keeping vSync ON, the game is much smoother, but it feels like there is a delay and the FPS locks at 141.


Okay, we've got Vsync on, FPS cap at 141 - I'm assuming it's running at 144Hz for this, and your FPS value is actually close to that?

Are you testing offline, is this with a corded or cordless mouse, a gamepad, etc?

What overdrive settings have you got in your monitor, what are they set to?


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Okay, we've got Vsync on, FPS cap at 141 - I'm assuming it's running at 144Hz for this, and your FPS value is actually close to that?
> 
> Are you testing offline, is this with a corded or cordless mouse, a gamepad, etc?
> 
> What overdrive settings have you got in your monitor, what are they set to?


Tested on CSGO and fortnite both online, using a corded gaming mouse and keyboard. Monitor has freesync enabled. As I said on vSync the game is smoother but I can feel a bit of a delay. Also on Fortnite im running the lowest settings possible and on Performance mode and its still struggling on heavy areas of the game for example on tilted towers fps drops insanely. this gpu shouldnt have a problem with these games running on their lowest settings at all


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2022)

You need to try offline to rule out your internet being the issue
You should feel no delay at all with Vsync on and off, unless the frame rate is different

In your Nvidia 3D settings can you enable Fast Vsync and set low latency mode to "low" (not ultra) and see if it helps - make sure the games dont have specific settings overriding the global ones


The problem here is you could have input latency, render latency, physical monitor display latency or network latency - and we need to be REALLY methodical about narrowing which one it is down because it could be MULTIPLE of them, and that can screw with your testing


You could change a setting that fixes render latency but think it didnt work because of network latency and revert it - never knowing you half-solved it.

My monitors are all freesync from different brands and they all have an overdrive setting, these three need to be on balanced to prevent smearing or overshoot - but some monitors need to be on 'fast' when freesync is enabled


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 20, 2022)

Strongly suspect that your 3500x is to blame. 6c/6t zen 2 is lower than the 8t sweetspot modern games like. It's strange you're having issues with CS:GO. I would take a look at your RAM as well, 3000mhz on 3xxxx series is not particularly ambitious, but you may have problems with your bios settings - ensure that IF is 1500, XMP is actually enabled etc. Maybe a little more voltage would help.

If you haven't already reset windows and installed AMD Chipset drivers, flashed current bios and reset settings I would also do that before considering replacing any more hardware.

From the problems you're describing it sounds more CPU limited than GPU limited. CPU issues can be a result of settings, RAM tune, overheating or simply a CPU that is too weak.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 20, 2022)

There are too many variables for proper troubleshooting at this point. @franc1al could you start by posting a screenshot of the Memory tab from CPU-Z? This one:


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You need to try offline to rule out your internet being the issue
> You should feel no delay at all with Vsync on and off, unless the frame rate is different
> 
> In your Nvidia 3D settings can you enable Fast Vsync and set low latency mode to "low" (not ultra) and see if it helps - make sure the games dont have specific settings overriding the global ones
> ...


Already tried switching Fast vsync ON and it made it worse. When I leave it on normal vsync the game is better graphic wise but there is input latency. CSGO is a game that should be played with no Vsync ON. When I use no vsync the FPS would go maximum 200-300 and its not consistent. It drops all the time and goes back up. Also tried low latency mode, still no improvement



QuietBob said:


> There are too many variables for proper troubleshooting at this point. @franc1al could you start by posting a screenshot of the Memory tab from CPU-Z? This one:
> 
> View attachment 262320


There you go 





dgianstefani said:


> Strongly suspect that your 3500x is to blame. 6c/6t zen 2 is lower than the 8t sweetspot modern games like. It's strange you're having issues with CS:GO. I would take a look at your RAM as well, 3000mhz on 3xxxx series is not particularly ambitious, but you may have problems with your bios settings - ensure that IF is 1500, XMP is actually enabled etc. Maybe a little more voltage would help.
> 
> If you haven't already reset windows and installed AMD Chipset drivers, flashed current bios and reset settings I would also do that before considering replacing any more hardware.
> 
> From the problems you're describing it sounds more CPU limited than GPU limited. CPU issues can be a result of settings, RAM tune, overheating or simply a CPU that is too weak.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 20, 2022)

Your RAM is running very low specs, which may be a part of the problem.
What is your motherboard model, cooling solution and specific memory kit? Please put all your hardware info in the TPU user profile.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2022)

59C in bios? What cooler?

You've been registered for over 2 years now, maybe it's time to input your system specs into the profile.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 20, 2022)

franc1al said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have tried these, same problem persists.
> 
> 
> I have it on high performance mode, I dont think thats the problem.



You tried turning off game mode within windows ?, in some configurations it would coarse terrible frame times. You could all so try adding the games to windows Graphics settings to.

EDIT:



franc1al said:


> UPDATE: Just upgraded to an RTX 2060 Super 8GB and the problems are the same. No improvement and this time Im having crazy FPS drops.
> 
> Tried keeping vSync ON, the game is much smoother, but it feels like there is a delay and the FPS locks at 144.



Have you tried to monitor the frametime with Rivatuner ?,



using just one monitor if your using two ?
Different drivers ?
though DP or HDMI if you have the options ?.

How about if any GPU scaling in the nV panel ?.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Your power supply is a terrible one. 650w for under £30.... I doubt it's a true 650 but you're lucky it hasnt exploded yet because youre actually running quite a lower powered system. Would highly recommend you replace it with something better



Even if it's not the problem it should be changed anyways.


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Your RAM is running very low specs, which may be a part of the problem.
> What is your motherboard model, cooling solution and specific memory kit? Please put all your hardware info in the TPU user profile.


Already did, you can check them now. And for the cooling solution I dont have any idea what is the specific cooler that I am using tbh. How can I figure that out?



Chomiq said:


> 59C in bios? What cooler?
> 
> You've been registered for over 2 years now, maybe it's time to input your system specs into the profile.


I can see from the case that it is an AMD cooler but no idea what is the specific cooler. As far as I remember when I bought the PC they told me that its a normal AMD CPU cooler


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 20, 2022)

Which of these are your RAM modules?


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Which of these are your RAM modules?
> 
> View attachment 262336
> View attachment 262337
> View attachment 262338


Its the 3rd one


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 20, 2022)

OK, so your memory kit is Goodram IRDM X IR-X2666D464L16S/16GDC specced 16-18-18 @ 2666 MHz with 1.20v.

Could you change your RAM profile in the BIOS back to 2666 MHz and enable XMP? Set FCLK to 1333 MHz. Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with the BIOS menu on your motherboard, so I can't guide you here. Maybe someone with an Asus mobo can show you the specific settings if you're having problems finding them.

Also, disable Ai Overclock Tuner, OC Tuner and Performance Bias in the Ai Tweaker tab while you're there.


----------



## franc1al (Sep 20, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> OK, so your memory kit is Goodram IRDM X IR-X2666D464L16S/16GDC specced 16-18-18 @ 2666 MHz with 1.20v.
> 
> Could you change your RAM profile in the BIOS back to 2666 MHz and enable XMP? Set FCLK to 1333 MHz. Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with the BIOS menu on your motherboard, so I can't guide you here. Maybe someone with an Asus mobo can show you the specific settings if you're having problems finding them.
> 
> Also, disable Ai Overclock Tuner, OC Tuner and Performance Bias in the Ai Tweaker tab while you're there.


I would need the specific exact settings that I need to change for these. I cannot see any option to enable XMP on my BIOS. Also there is no option to turn off Ai Overclock Tuner, OC Tuner or Performance Bias in the Ai Tweaker. 

Can you please tell me how can these changes help? What is going on specifically? Im not really understanding

I was just checking this https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1042256/ > Does DOCP stand for XMP for AMD motherboards?


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 20, 2022)

franc1al said:


> Does DOCP stand for XMP for AMD motherboards?


That's it! It looks like you need to go the Ai Tweaker tab and set Ai Overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P. Memory Frequency should set itself automatically to 2666 MHz, just make sure it's there. Then set FCLK Frequency to 1333 MHz if it isn't. Set Precision Boost Overdrive to Auto.

What are your options for OC Tuner and Performance Bias?

As I said, there are too many variables right now to pinpoint the one causing the stutter. We need to go back and set everything to default.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2022)

franc1al said:


> Already tried switching Fast vsync ON and it made it worse. When I leave it on normal vsync the game is better graphic wise but there is input latency. CSGO is a game that should be played with no Vsync ON. When I use no vsync the FPS would go maximum 200-300 and its not consistent. It drops all the time and goes back up. Also tried low latency mode, still no improvement
> 
> 
> There you go View attachment 262328


Can you post a screenshot of the SPD tab as well as memory?
Memory shows what it's running at right now, SPD shows stock and XMP values

Zentimings (another program) can show all the secondary and tertiary settings as well


Fast Vsync allows the GPU to render more frames, and only displays the most recently completed one.

So 60FPS and 60Hz, one frame every 16.6ms
120FPS at 60Hz, it would render every 8.3m

If you ran 90FPS the screen can still only display ever 16.6ms you might get that halfway mark, where some frames at 16ms old, some are 12ms, with variance (this is where Fast vysnc performs worse, you need to be double for it to work properly
(On 144Hz this may not have been that helpful, but it helps rule out some Vsync related issues)


I've played some games that just crash out at high FPS values or go weird with physics or stutter issues (dead island 1 was fine at 165FPS, Dead island riptide went nuts with stutter above 100FPS)



At this point i can only think you have something physically going wrong with your setup. Either the monitors the issue, or your peripherals themselves. Things like mechanical drives can introduce stutter, but it rarely exhibits as input delay. (Or network, if you haven't been testing offline like you're meant to be)


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> 59C in bios? What cooler?
> 
> You've been registered for over 2 years now, maybe it's time to input your system specs into the profile.


If 59C in BIOS then the CPU could be throttling while gaming or just having too low boost, than what it should be anyway…


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> That's it! It looks like you need to go the Ai Tweaker tab and set Ai Overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P. Memory Frequency should set itself automatically to 2666 MHz, just make sure it's there. Then set FCLK Frequency to 1333 MHz if it isn't. Set Precision Boost Overdrive to Auto.
> 
> What are your options for OC Tuner and Performance Bias?
> 
> As I said, there are too many variables right now to pinpoint the one causing the stutter. We need to go back and set everything to default.


Already changed it to D.O.C.P and here it's how it looks 


The DOCP sets it self to DOCP DDR4-3000 and there is no other option for it. Meanwhile the options for OC Tuner are: 


And for Performance Bias are: 






Zach_01 said:


> If 59C in BIOS then the CPU could be throttling while gaming or just having too low boost, than what it should be anyway…


I have checked the CPU temps while gaming they are stable at around 70 degrees C



Mussels said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the SPD tab as well as memory?
> Memory shows what it's running at right now, SPD shows stock and XMP values
> 
> Zentimings (another program) can show all the secondary and tertiary settings as well
> ...






 here you go


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 22, 2022)

It's 3000 MT/s XMP kit, whatya'all talking about bumping down to 2666?


----------



## next3r (Sep 22, 2022)

and you using correct cable for this target FPS ?
144hz/FPS - 1.4HDMI or display port "it also depends on HDR / others setups"

if compared V-sync / no- vsync / or FPS limiter all looks identical ??
.,is possible create FPS x System log -- HWINFO "log"+ RIVA tuner "adds FPS in log" or setup for OSD - in game monitor

but your system look good ,..,i thing problem is game setup or compatibility 
https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Home
contains tutorials for unlock better frame rates for old games.

/// try in game disable V-sync + enable V-sync in drivers or FPS limiter only "-3 under 144hz and no v-sync"
or *create log *

WINDOWS setting ? - disable variable rate support /HDR/ and gpu schedule "gpu tab ,under windows setting"

edit
for old games is sometimes good use GPU lock - power mode "high performance" or some scene use too low clock "adaptive in defaults"
_NVpanel -3D - *GAME PROFILE *-HERE_
only here ! for specific profile .,not in GLOBAL !!  "in global gpu stuck on base clock forever"

sorry translation 

edit2








						TestUFO: Vrr
					

Animation on Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests for testing displays and monitors.




					www.testufo.com
				



for testing the monitor functions

edit *LOG tutorial*
,.,install RIVA server and install HWINFO
RIVA run in background .. now you starts hwinfo + sensor "must exist RTSS tab in SENSOR"
now is possible create LOG in .CSV - send here file from gaming 

this contains FPS vs complete system statistic - best for DEBUG or is possible setup OSD "real-time info in games - best for game setup"
 ,.,.good luck


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> The DOCP sets it self to DOCP DDR4-3000 and there is no other option for it.


Oh I see now. When I first asked you about your memory kit, you put _Wilk Elektronik 2666@3000 OC_ in your profile, so I assumed it's a 2666 MHz kit. But CPU-Z reveals it's a 3000 MHz one. 

Leave Ai Overclock Tuner and DOCP as they are (DOCP DDR4-3000), but change Memory Frequency to DDR4-3000 and FCLK Frequency to 1500 MHz. Leave OC Tuner as is, and set Performance Bias to None.

Also, what is your BIOS version? Asus have introduced many improvements in later revisions. You can probably see the number in the main BIOS screen.


----------



## next3r (Sep 22, 2022)

*MSI G241* - 1.4b is HDMI and 1.2a DP
if you need working *VRR*  or better bandwidth - recommend only using *Display Port*

and  gtx1650 ? if you gets fully stable 144fps - v-sync on 144hz + check PCgaming wiki for unlock game refresh rate setting "mod"
or must try adaptive HALF-sync "nvpanel"   ,.,recommend from 120HZ monitor setup - on 60FPS "this works great for all old/new games"

60fps + compatible in-game rate -- is fully smooth gaming  "i also using 120hz gsync only for minimum games on gtx1070 - this not works better"
but depend on game support / additional setup / performance state LOCK for old games ,.,.etc

or *FPS limiter "around 141fps"+ VRR* *on DP*.,,i think not works now on 1.4hdmi - still get small screen tearing
and in "NVPANEL" - 3D setting
monitor technology  - VRR ??
game preferred frame rate - max or overdrive
v-sync off + fps limiter
,.,always in-game first and when not works setting or missing -try NVpanel


_additional_
display driver+ color profile  
,.,.try send* system LOG *for determine others HW problems "performance drops" ,,,but some old games is crippled for modern HW "must be little modded" or customized setup - power lock ..etc


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Oh I see now. When I first asked you about your memory kit, you put _Wilk Elektronik 2666@3000 OC_ in your profile, so I assumed it's a 2666 MHz kit. But CPU-Z reveals it's a 3000 MHz one. Leave Ai Overclock Tuner and DOCP as they are, but change Memory Frequency to DDR4-3000 and FCLK Frequency to 1500 MHz. Leave OC Tuner as is, and set Performance Bias to None.
> 
> Also, what is your BIOS version? Asus have introduced many improvements in later revisions. You can probably see the number in the main BIOS screen.


BIOS version is 3002 x64


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> BIOS version is 3002 x64


The most recent is Version 3802. It would be good to update your BIOS. Do you feel comfortable doing it yourself?


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> The most recent is Version 3802. It would be good to update your BIOS. Do you feel comfortable doing it yourself?


I think I can be able to do that. I've done it before. As far as I remember I format a flash drive and then put the BIOS update file in there. And then restart PC go to bios settings and find the update setting


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 22, 2022)

I would like, if possible, to see a full HWiNFO sensors window after a game session like the one below

I've red boxed areas that it should be at least visible (all values: min, max, avg) 
You open HWiNFO sensors window you reset session time by clicking the clock down right and quickly start the game. After at least 30~40min (the longer the better) stop the game, quickly go to HWiNFO window again and take a screenshot.



You can expand columns by blue arrows down left and adjust width of each sensor name/value from first row (click and drag barriers left-right)

Also you should enable "Snapshot CPU Polling" from main settings (right click tray HWiNFO icon)


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

Just updated the BIOS. 


Zach_01 said:


> I would like, if possible, to see a full HWiNFO sensors window after a game session like the one below
> 
> I've red boxed areas that it should be at least visible (all values: min, max, avg)
> You open HWiNFO sensors window you reset session time by clicking the clock down right and quickly start the game. After at least 30~40min (the longer the better) stop the game, quickly go to HWiNFO window again and take a screenshot.
> ...


I will do this now.
-
 And one more question. If the RAM was 3000MHz why its not like that by default? After updating BIOS settings were reverted to default and now that I turned on my PC I see that the RAM is 2666MHZ


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 22, 2022)

Download the newest BIOS file from the link in my previous post. Run the included utility BIOSRenamer.exe and change the name of the BIOS file from PRIME-B450M-K-II-ASUS-3802.CAP to *PB450MK2.CAP*
Remember to format the USB stick as FAT32. Then just follow these instructions:




EDIT: OK, I see you've just done it


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> And one more question. If the RAM was 3000MHz why its not like that by default? After updating BIOS settings were reverted to default and now that I turned on my PC I see that the RAM is 2666MHZ


BIOS always return to default settings after an update. Its best for avoiding any conflicts or errors.
After update to a newer/different version you always have to reconfigure everything. Saved profiles are not working for the same reasons.


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> I would like, if possible, to see a full HWiNFO sensors window after a game session like the one below
> 
> I've red boxed areas that it should be at least visible (all values: min, max, avg)
> You open HWiNFO sensors window you reset session time by clicking the clock down right and quickly start the game. After at least 30~40min (the longer the better) stop the game, quickly go to HWiNFO window again and take a screenshot.
> ...





I hope these are all you needed. Did what you said.



franc1al said:


> I hope these are all you needed. Did what you said.


EDIT: 

I had no idea how to expand those windows. There was no option to expand them, sorry.

NEW GPU and having worse FPS. Playing CS:GO on lowest settings possible and the FPS is never stable and it stays around 150-200-250 but it keeps changing all the time. Something's wrong. CS:GO is a game that should be played without vsync and with these PC components at least it should be able to get 300+ fps with no issue at lowest settings


----------



## next3r (Sep 22, 2022)

try create *LOG *in hwinfo ! for real-time monitoring "+RIVA for FPS in LOG"
here send .CSV file in ZIP or RAR from gaming

these screens are not useful or get minimal info ,.,.LOG contains GRAPH in short steps !!
but CPU works well ,.,*.but gpu* ?? -- you need see actual usage in 3D load 

*OSD *or create log for debug


> edit
> for old games is sometimes good use GPU lock - power mode "high performance" or some scene use too low clock "adaptive in defaults"
> _NVpanel -3D - *GAME PROFILE *-HERE_
> only here ! for specific profile .,not in GLOBAL !!  "in global gpu stuck on base clock forever"


this lock BASE CLOCK - better for old games or full BOOST CLOCK - AFTERBURNER profile
but first more info - GPU GRAPH vs FPS -- HWINFO LOG

edit ,.,. example 
left - custom OSD from HWINFO or AFTERBURNER + RIVA
right - HWINFO + LOG 


here you must find your problem ,.,.also test room -- MSI AFTERBURNER "full load / combo load / vram" others ,.,.etc


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

next3r said:


> try create *LOG *in hwinfo ! for real-time monitoring "+RIVA for FPS in LOG"
> here send .CSV file in ZIP or RAR from gaming
> 
> these screens are not useful or get minimal info ,.,.LOG contains GRAPH in short steps !!
> ...


The GPU is brand new. How can it be it's fault?


----------



## next3r (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> The GPU is brand new. How can it be it's fault?


gpu is OK .,,.but adaptive power for old gaming not must works well ?
need full LOG "your screen not contains all"  min/ max / actual
but you need see real-time "actual" vs FPS drops -- OSD or LOG

and you ussing HDMI ? or DP on monitor and GPU ???
sorry translation

edit 
try create short log where have problem and i try check data ,.,.CPU look OK "MIN/MAX - minimal drop" 
but gpu on screen is badly visible - better is log or OSD


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> View attachment 262593
> I hope these are all you needed. Did what you said.
> 
> 
> ...






I noticed that max speed of all 3 is 1333Mhz
So the change of speed is probably due to power saving settings
Is this after gaming?


----------



## next3r (Sep 22, 2022)

<<< 2666 memory "normal SPD" still must works normal in old games ,..but 20-19-x--x timing is slow
but not create this massive problems ???

XMP 3000 or 18-20 / or aggressive 16-18-x--x  ,.,.but this is better for benchmarks and not resolved this problem :/  ??
also is possitible lock 4.1ghz for all cores or more  ,.,.but why


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Turn XMP/DOCP on
Find the "Uncore OC Mode" in BIOS and Enable it. This should make FCLK/UCLK speeds run constantly at max speed at same 1500MHz as DRAM speed.

After this, see what ZenTimings is displaying...


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 22, 2022)

Please re-set your memory and FCLK to 3000/1500 in the BIOS, as instructed in this post.


----------



## franc1al (Sep 22, 2022)

T


Zach_01 said:


> View attachment 262597
> 
> I noticed that max speed of all 3 is 1333Mhz
> So the change of speed is probably due to power saving settings
> Is this after gaming?


Thats because it was after I updated my bios the ram was revert to 2666 but i switched it back to 3000 mhz now



QuietBob said:


> Please re-set your memory and FCLK to 3000/1500 in the BIOS, as instructed in this post.


did that yeah. I just tested it real quick



Zach_01 said:


> Turn XMP/DOCP on
> Find the "Uncore OC Mode" in BIOS and Enable it. This should make FCLK/UCLK speeds run constantly at max speed at same 1500MHz as DRAM speed.
> 
> After this, see what ZenTimings is displaying...
> ...








it shows me this error before opening the program and i cant find that uncore OC mode on my bios. i already set FLCK to 1500mhz and DOCP is 3000. i had my ram on 2666 before because i updated my bios and forgot to revert the settings back as they were but now they are fine./



next3r said:


> *MSI G241* - 1.4b is HDMI and 1.2a DP
> if you need working *VRR*  or better bandwidth - recommend only using *Display Port*
> 
> and  gtx1650 ? if you gets fully stable 144fps - v-sync on 144hz + check PCgaming wiki for unlock game refresh rate setting "mod"
> ...


I use display port always


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> The GPU is brand new. How can it be it's fault?


I don't think it is. I've always ran Nvidia GPUs on adaptive power and they're just fine. Put maximum power and you can actually get lower clocks throughout your gaming, because it always tries to max out voltage, which does not mean you need it for your OC or even stock clocks. You generally don't need to touch anything on an Nvidia GPU, and gentle nudges will generally do best, alongside picking some basic settings for all your games in the 3D settings menu. I see whole posts about manipulating clocks and stuff... stay away, this is nutcase territory if you want stability, though RAM tweaking on Ryzen can definitely pay off - we have more in depth topics on that on TPU as well. If you want more 'stable' GPU clocks, all you have to do is do a slight undervolt and the best way to go there is by Power % slider in Afterburner. Go back to 95~90% and see if you can maintain your clocks, in many cases you can but you'll run cooler. If you do run Optimal/Maximum Power in power management on that, you won't have problems with heat killing clocks either. On this Pascal GPU I can run +500 on mem and +50 on core with 90% 

Here's how that looks;




HOWEVER. That never influenced the amount of stutter I had in gaming. Just overall FPS. Some games just choke on code, too, eliminating every stutter isn't happening.

Gaming benefits most from a system that runs clean, lean, and without much in the background going on. Get current drivers and you should simply be set. Are you still experiencing stutter with all the tweaks you've done now?



franc1al said:


> Already tried switching Fast vsync ON and it made it worse. When I leave it on normal vsync the game is better graphic wise but there is input latency. CSGO is a game that should be played with no Vsync ON. When I use no vsync the FPS would go maximum 200-300 and its not consistent. It drops all the time and goes back up. Also tried low latency mode, still no improvement


What exactly is this drop you're seeing? Can you film it for us?

Max FPS to 200-300 and no consistency are a logical combo, because maintaining that FPS is not happening. Lower your target, and your FPS gap between dip and max is lower, making the experience smoother with no vsync. You can also avoid tearing with no vsync by capping your FPS just under monitor refresh rate, it requires some experimenting with the sweet spot. Here; https://blurbusters.com/howto-low-lag-vsync-on/

People have also mentioned the 3500x being to blame, this is definitely a possibility if you target very high FPS. You're going to be pushing hard on a single core. I'm not entirely convinced you're lacking cores/threads. CS GO should run fine on 6c - unless you run a ton of stuff alongside your game.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 22, 2022)

franc1al said:


> it shows me this error before opening the program


I've never seen this error. Have you installed the latest AMD Chipset Drivers?


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Its not about Chipset drivers. Its ZenTimings driver issue.

Maybe this:








						I/O driver is not responding or not loaded. · Issue #27 · irusanov/ZenTimings
					

Every time I try running ZenTimings 1.2.5 and older, it stays on "waiting for power table" and then I get the "I/O driver is not responding or not loaded" error which omits a fe...




					github.com


----------



## franc1al (Sep 23, 2022)

These are logs made yesterday with HWinfo while playing Fortnite. Surprisngly I didn't have FPS drops this time too much but still the game is not as it should be. Tried with VSync ON and OFF but still the same. Plus I am playing on performance mode with the lowest settings possible. When I go to a heavy place of the game which is Tilted towers there are crazy FPS drops. I dont know who might be causing that the GPU or CPU.


----------



## next3r (Sep 23, 2022)

<< first only this or need afterburner "not in GLOBAL !!!" direct in GAME PROFILE





						Setting "Power management mode" from Adaptive to Maximum Performance | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				



to many drops down on gpu memory / core - broken adaptive power or bad power supply ,.,.temp is ok



			https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/bez-n%C3%A1zvu-png.147904/
		

*<<<for fast test *"need see stable CLOCK for CORE / VRAM or POWER"



edit
try also set monitor *120hz *+ v-sync or adaptive v-sync or when works VRR - FPS limiter  "this is more compatible for all games"

edit2
6cores and 95./. spikes for old games ?? ,.,.what is idle on desktop ??? *3-5./. *- *TASK MANAGER *or HWINFO




Vayra86 said:


> I don't think it is. I've always ran Nvidia GPUs on adaptive power and they're just fine. Put maximum power and you can actually get lower clocks throughout your gaming, because it always tries to max out voltage, which does not mean you need it for your OC or even stock clocks. You generally don't need to touch anything on an Nvidia GPU, and gentle nudges will generally do best, alongside picking some basic settings for all your games in the 3D settings menu. I see whole posts about manipulating clocks and stuff... stay away, this is nutcase territory if you want stability, though RAM tweaking on Ryzen can definitely pay off - we have more in depth topics on that on TPU as well. If you want more 'stable' GPU clocks, all you have to do is do a slight undervolt and the best way to go there is by Power % slider in Afterburner. Go back to 95~90% and see if you can maintain your clocks, in many cases you can but you'll run cooler. If you do run Optimal/Maximum Power in power management on that, you won't have problems with heat killing clocks either. On this Pascal GPU I can run +500 on mem and +50 on core with 90%
> 
> Here's how that looks;
> View attachment 262646
> ...


*Vayra86**>>*
why you using power limit ? GTX -91C max /94C slowdown 98- shutdowns "or check GPU-Z-advanced driver info or NVSMI-cmd"
*143+TDP*  and try use CTRL+F in afterburner for custom voltage curve  "and here DESKTOP" - 2.2GHZ or similar setup is no problem or custom curve for less heat and no power limit.
.,.,I think the TDP limit is a pity for this GPU or custom curve works better 
my gtx 1070 mobile - 2ghz on 0.983V "165W mod" and not have heat problem 

example - +OCoffset 150-200 and from this apply lock on"example 0.983mV" this repairs BOOST3 clock kick - CTD" 2.1GHZ and above on pascal in stock + OC problems
benefits - no power limit / no heat / more OC potential "no CTD in boost3"


----------



## oobymach (Sep 23, 2022)

Do you have msi mode enabled? Quick way to check download and run this utility.









						MSI_util_v3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Run as admin and check that the box for the gpu is checked, if it isn't check it and hit apply in the top right and restart your computer. This will give gpu instructions directly instead of waiting in a queue, might help with your issue.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 23, 2022)

next3r said:


> edit2
> 6cores and 95./. spikes for old games ??


You're looking at per thread (single thread) utilization here. It has nothing to do with the number of cores. In fact, it's typical of games to max out a single thread, regardless of CPU architecture, resolution and detail settings.

Frame rate in Fortnite looks normal to me. There are some dips, but this game is infamous for occasional hitching. And frame time is consistent with 8 ms average, save for the two spikes:



@franc1al 
What kind of fps are you after? I see you're on a 144 MHz display. If you want constant 144 fps in online games, you will need a CPU with a faster single thread.


----------



## next3r (Sep 23, 2022)

https://download.msi.com/uti_exe/monitor/DisplayKit-x64.zip
		

or this is official for gaming MSI monitors ,,.but must works well on without this app

<< *max cpu / thread* is for complete cpu  ?? .,,.my old 4core not have this for new games ,,.,and drops down on 1./. usage in idle
here is min 30./. or more "or only bad LOG" for AMD :/

edit
you right ,,.total cpu is lower but still 85./. max and 17./. idle  ,.,still looks weird for old gaming and good clock "3.9ghz" this look to high for me.
and FPS and Frame rate not look drastically but gpu must works little more stable "static" for gaming and really smooth gaming.

edit *LOG viewer *





						LogViewer for HWINFO is available !
					

Introduction Sometimes I use HWINFO together with FRAPS to run the in games included benchmark to optimize the settings of my graphic adapter! It's the only tool combination I know which logs FPS reliable. But analyzing the logs can be tricky. Of course, you can open a log-file in Excel, but...




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## next3r (Sep 23, 2022)

good point is also try last working drivers "win10/11 - DCH"  

NVIDIA GeForce 516.94 WHQL 
DDU for clean reinstall drivers 
and some AMD not works well on some OLD windows build ,.,what you have ?? *"winver"* on START - here find version
2075 - is last win10 21h2 / or 22h2 - win11 build607 i think ,. or check google /windows update

possible send direct KB for last build for modded system


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 23, 2022)

next3r said:


> << first only this or need afterburner "not in GLOBAL !!!" direct in GAME PROFILE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you're typing. Its a mishmash of incoherent sentences and lots of supposed settings to tweak, with no basis to do so... sorry mate.

You don't need custom curves and it certainly won't help overall stability; you also want Nvidia GPUs to remain royally below 90C, because since Pascal every 5C you have over 55C is going to cost you boost clock bins. This is why lower peak temps can help your peak clocks, but, as pointed out before, none of this has ANY impact on whether you will have _consistent _framerates. I also didn't say there is a heat problem  Rather that we're looking at supposed problems in this topic that really aren't problems. And fixes that are ridiculously complicated and make very little sense. 'Wild goose chase' comes to mind here.

OP has already replaced the GPU and problems are the same. Power supply is unlikely to be an issue if the system keeps running, because this is not Ampere, this is Turing, and its not a high TDP GPU either. And the CPU temp results also don't show an issue, they show high peak temps, but also a quick recovery, so its clear that is just voltage related and cooling is fine.



franc1al said:


> These are logs made yesterday with HWinfo while playing Fortnite. Surprisngly I didn't have FPS drops this time too much but still the game is not as it should be. Tried with VSync ON and OFF but still the same. Plus I am playing on performance mode with the lowest settings possible. When I go to a heavy place of the game which is Tilted towers there are crazy FPS drops. I dont know who might be causing that the GPU or CPU.


You keep saying things are not as they should be, but again, this sounds like you still play with uncapped FPS or Vsync ON, which is the choice between high frame time variance or high latency because of Vsync.

make a video. I'm under the impression you're seeing problems that aren't problems. Now Fortnite suddenly isn't dropping frames but still not as it should be... ? Strange, strange indeed.


----------



## next3r (Sep 23, 2022)

Vayra86>>​it was just a tip for you how to set the card better  ,,.also thermal limit is possible disable or costs one step on curve and -250mhz from memory when is card around limit "91C"
but it doesn't matter "off-topic"

>>
here i think is problem only get better status for system "cpu + GPU" - more static clock for normal usage ?
when try static load - msi kombustor or gpu-z render for determine problem in full usage "here must be static clock/power" 
If works card normal here ,next step is similar LOCK or setup for gaming load - fixed adaptive power

last drivers /bios /win build - for better support  and this is all


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2022)

Windows 11 22H2 causing gaming issues for some NVIDIA users
					

Now that the rollout of the Windows 11 Update 2022 has started, the first problems are also emerging. There are several users who suffer from poor performance in games. The exact cause is not yet known, the majority of those affected seem to use an Nvidia GPU...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 23, 2022)

next3r said:


> you right ,,.total cpu is lower but still 85./. max and 17./. idle ,.,still looks weird for old gaming


Fortnite isn't some "old game". It's a constantly updated and evolving MMO shooter. It can take advantage of more than six threads, that's why we see maximum CPU load of 87% here. The 15% minimum was probably at the menu screen after the game has loaded.

BTW, thanks for pointing me to Generic Log Viewer


----------



## franc1al (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you guys so much for trying to help me fix the issue. I know that I may sound stupid sometimes but in order for you to see these problems you must play the game yourself with my PC to really understand the issues. I play on other computers on internet cafes and they do not have these kind of issues. To be honest, I feel like I will completely re-build my computer in the future so I will keep playing like this for now. I will invest on an Intel mobo with a good intel cpu and a good cooling system and PSU. Will basically just keep my screen and GPU.

Thanks to everyone who tried to help, I appreciate it. Issue not resolved but topic can be closed whatsoever.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 23, 2022)

franc1al said:


> Thank you guys so much for trying to help me fix the issue. I know that I may sound stupid sometimes but in order for you to see these problems you must play the game yourself with my PC to really understand the issues. I play on other computers on internet cafes and they do not have these kind of issues. To be honest, I feel like I will completely re-build my computer in the future so I will keep playing like this for now. I will invest on an Intel mobo with a good intel cpu and a good cooling system and PSU. Will basically just keep my screen and GPU.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who tried to help, I appreciate it. Issue not resolved but topic can be closed whatsoever.


You have a 4+year previous gen old board, a CPU on a generation 3years back which is almost on the lower tier stack, low frequency 6core/6thread, with an average(or below?) GPU and (relatively) low speed RAM.
And you're trying to make this system to produce 300FPS seamlessly on a CPU bound game...
Am I missing anything here?

I am really sorry you feel that way but this looks to me a little absurd.
You can also invest on a good AMD board with a good AMD CPU and faster RAM that it is more appropriate for this kind of gaming.

You have options you know.
You can just buy a better/faster CPU and faster RAM rather than change the entire system because a 6c/6t AMD CPU paired with low frequency RAM does not fulfill your requirements.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 24, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> You have a 4+year previous gen old board, a CPU on a generation 3years back which is almost on the lower tier stack, low frequency 6core/6thread, with an average(or below?) GPU and (relatively) low speed RAM.
> And you're trying to make this system to produce 300FPS seamlessly on a CPU bound game...
> Am I missing anything here?
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the nvidia drivers 

My old cpu with 2133 ram and my old RX480 had no issues pushing csgo to 150 fps at 1080p easily.

If I had tried all of the suggestions listed here and there was still was the same strangeness I would secure erase the SSD, get the latest legit w10 ISO from MS and format and reinstall windows.


----------



## Sombreuil (Sep 24, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> You have a 4+year previous gen old board, a CPU on a generation 3years back which is almost on the lower tier stack, low frequency 6core/6thread, with an average(or below?) GPU and (relatively) low speed RAM.
> And you're trying to make this system to produce 300FPS seamlessly on a CPU bound game...
> Am I missing anything here?


4770k (stock), 1650S and 16Go DDR3 here, CSGO runs at 350FPS.
That being said, OP should also understand that CSGO always feels choppy, especially if playing on the official servers.
CSGO should be: 1280x960 / everything sets to off/low expect shadow quality. Then in the Nvidia control panel, the only option that matters is the "power management mode", it should be set to "Performance".


----------



## next3r (Sep 24, 2022)

if you try nothing ,you fix nothing ,.,.,no need new PC 

edit


			Home - UserBenchmark
		

this fast determine your components ,.if you have some under 60./.  - setup all better
No problem setup device on 90+ score - only similar or identical HW is compared.

and if you have problem only in online games.. It's not a problem with your connection ??
try offline game or test room - MSI KOMBUSTOR  or new device if you need "intel is probarly more compatible / nvidia"
good luck


----------



## Sweifrost (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi, I dont know if you got it fixed but i had similar issues and i tried so many things. Today I got it fixed by unplugging my second monitor.I had the same second monitor for years but maybe a new windows or drivers update ruined it. If you have another Monitor make sure to only use your main one, unplug the other from the GPU and then tests!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2022)

next3r said:


> if you try nothing ,you fix nothing ,.,.,no need new PC
> 
> edit
> 
> ...


userbenchmark is utter garbage and should never be used


----------



## koshibb (Oct 31, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> Turn XMP/DOCP on
> Find the "Uncore OC Mode" in BIOS and Enable it. This should make FCLK/UCLK speeds run constantly at max speed at same 1500MHz as DRAM speed.
> 
> After this, see what ZenTimings is displaying...
> ...


Do you know where that setting is in z390's asus bios?


----------

